# I Recommend Robert Edward Levin



## free_mind_7 (May 23, 2003)

I  totally recommend reading anything by Robert Edward Levin.  You can find some of his short works on this site actually and its totally mind engrossing.  I cant stop reading his stuff once i start. He's awesome.  Check out his stuff in the short stories section, there's some good stuff in there.  I dont know if he posted anywhere else, but just cjeck it out. I promise tou wont be dissapointed.

                                                                -FM7


----------



## lunastar (Jun 9, 2003)

What genre does he write in?


----------



## free_mind_7 (Jun 9, 2003)

i dont know what it could be called because 1) im not good with genre classifications and 2) i think he wrote in more than one genre. sorry i couldnt help.  check him out in the short stories section of the forums.

-FM7


----------



## mattquarterstein (Jun 22, 2003)

Are we allowed to recommend authors from the boards?


----------



## Kimberly Bird (Jun 22, 2003)

Sure Matt why not, I dont think it matters if they are published authors as long as they have some stories to tell. :roll:

Kimberly


----------



## free_mind_7 (Jun 23, 2003)

i figured as long as i wasnt recommending myself that we could recommend anyone, because even if u frequent the boards u stilll might have missed the opportunity to read a great author who you otherwise wouldnt have known about.  thats all.  not to mention that he is a published author.


----------



## mattquarterstein (Jun 23, 2003)

:roll:


----------



## Bartleby (Jun 24, 2003)

Good show reccomending someone from the forums, that's community spirit there. And in the interest of that spirit let me reccomend anything by Richard Dani over on Lit.Org. He writes some excellent horror shorts if you are into that sort of thing.


----------

